# simplicity express hydro trans



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

My hydro shift lever will not stay where I put it. It keeps slipping back to a slow forward speed. All I have to do is hold my hand lightly on the lever and it will stay where I put it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! How old is the tractor? What model is it,and can you post a pic? It sounds like the link to the lever is loose,or something's out of adjustment.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*trans*

I was able to look up that unit online,and I would suggest you tighten the washers on the control arm.Look at the right side of the trans,and you'll see where the linkage goes through the control arm.there's a slot,with two washers(one on each side of the control arm)that are held by a nut.With the engine OFF,move the lever,and watch the control arm.As the arm moves,it slides between the two washers.These washers hold tension on the control arm,to keep it in position.Tighten the nut,A LITTLE AT A TIME,until you feel a resistance.Then,drive the tractor,and see if it still creeps out of position.If it does,tighten it ,a bit more.Let me know,if this helps


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

*simplicity hydro trans*

It is a 99 simplicity express 15.5 hp 38" cut. Gone Tuesday but on Wednesday will give it a try tightening washers, thx


----------



## mkinsey7 (Jun 13, 2011)

was able to replace washers and all works, thx to all


----------

